# Ok, Who was born on Feb. 29th that is blocked and can't respond to that thread ?



## DMIHOMECENTER (Mar 5, 2011)

Since nobody has responded affirmatively to that exclusive thread, I thought maybe the rest of the population should have the opportunity to respond. ;=)


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

not me
there isn't one day in november
called february 29


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

Hey Mr. Grimes!!

He didn't Block me. It's all Here: http://lumberjocks.com/topics/35446#reply-396309

Later Buddy: Ricardo/ Rick/ Richard/


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

*David SAID: Mikey did do a good job on that bench. And his barrister book case is really nice except for a very few minor details IMO (cheap feet, common Lowe's "carving" applique, and no leaded / beveled glass). Other than that…
It's okay he blocked me from his posts, but he can't block me from the others. I will give him plenty of rations whenever he asks for them… or appears wanting.*

I guess you don't understand Mission Style, Gingerbread, following published plans, etc, or much of anything else. Oh wait, I get it… The main reason for your comment in Lance's exclusive forum was to assure others that you would give me a *"ration"* anytime you felt like it.

Buck it up man, your sniffling is annoying…


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

No cop out David, I like to follow the specific plans I choose in a project. But then again your critique, coming from a framer, is understandable… always wanting to do things faster even if they are NOT accurate. But I guess you know all about soup lines and pink streamers huh…


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER (Mar 5, 2011)

lol… Yeah, us "framers" are renowned experts at identifying cheap feet, common Lowe's "carving" applique, and no leaded / beveled glass. All I know about soup lines is that they would be your regular meal if you were paid what you are worth. The pink streamers is just a visual that I got imagining you on a little midget shriner's bike parading around with the funny hat and a bullhorn (scaring the kids, making the intelligent adults puke, and certainly avoiding the white tails that cross your path). Forgive me my imagination. They're usually pretty accurately close to home, but I do not have the data to prove these particular ones to satisfy you. Gut, you know. ;=)


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

David, I am so happy that it is so easy for me to get and hold your attention "Sit oobu, sit…"


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER (Mar 5, 2011)

lol… You are not tall enough to get or hold anything of mine.

First of all, let's spell correctly. It's Ubu. Trivia: The real dog Ubu died in 1984 (back when you were still a Honda "biker", had uncracked ribs and had not found the smudge with the Heath kit contraption). ;=)

I prefer the following ending:


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

You know David, some of the houses you frame aren't that bad, though I surely would NOT have chosen that "Brothel Red" color you picked for some of their rooms. But then again, I don't know what kind of clientele you enjoy catering to. Maybe you and your "select" clientele think "Brothel Red" is classy. Maybe you even use that cheap French perfume as a background when you are showing. I guess if that works for you, then you will make a living at it. I really thought that stuff was only legal in Nevada, and I noticed you are in Georgia. Be careful David.


----------



## tierraverde (Dec 1, 2009)

Mikey,
You ought to quit while you're wayyyyyyyy behind!
Don't mess with a guy who has facts and figures, while you only have deceit and deception.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

I am not following these non-shop talk attack discussions. For me, they tarnish the image of what it means to be a LumberJock.

It has been pointed out to me that some members are now attacking their peers by putting down their woodworking skills and projects. Shameful. This is a woodworking site where we support each other, congratulate each other, learn from each other, and teach each other as we all develop and share our craft.

Stop the personal attacks and the disrespect to the site and to woodworking.


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

*BRAVO! Ms. Debbie! On the Button! I'll Second and Third that Statement!*

Thank You: Rick


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

MsDebbie = +10


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

It's the naughty step for you two!


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER (Mar 5, 2011)

As always, MsDebbie is correct. +100%

My little brother used to say "I'm going to tell on you", then march a couple of hundred yards up the hill only then to start squawling like a baby just before he went into the door. I'm reminded of that. I still remind him of that, too ! ;=)

However, In the future I will say only good things about other's projects… or nothing at all. Good and bad will be reserved for product reviews only. Just PLEASE no insistence of hugs and say sorry as I did enjoy my lunch today and would prefer to keep it.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Constructive criticism is good - when the intention is to be helpful; when the intention it to be hurtful or to belittle, then that is a different matter.

I'm sure most woodworkers are open to helpful critiques and suggestions - when presented in a respectful manner.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

I like Orion Red and Barrister bookcases.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

David: …My little brother used to say "I'm going to tell on you", then march a couple of hundred yards up the hill only then to start squawling like a baby just before he went into the door. I'm reminded of that. I still remind him of that, too ! ;=)... Just PLEASE no insistence of hugs and say sorry as I did enjoy my lunch today and would prefer to keep it….

I'm not your brother David, nor are these other LumberJocks. Just woodworkers, nothing more, nothing less…


----------



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

Mike is so philosophical…..God I wish he could teach me his ways!! (that isnt wishful thinking, i'm literally praying to God)


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER (Mar 5, 2011)

Yes, you are correct. There are no sawed off Grimes boys.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

Just steer, only steer….


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

I would never go camping with you and your brother, David.


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

*GEEEEEEEEEEEEZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ!!!* You Guys Gotta Stop This!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I Clicked on this Post and look what it did to *MY COMPUTER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

*vvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvv*









*^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^*










*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++*


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

David will just steer the conversation into another and another insult. He just steers and steers with no end. He started this "alternative topic" in order to purportedly make a comment about Feb 29th birthdays, YET DAVID NEVER MADE ANY (not a single one, not even in the OP) COMMENT ON THE TOPIC. David just wants my attention, like some love starved little puppy dog.

Steer David, steer in perpetuity…


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER (Mar 5, 2011)

You are correct. You will never go camping with me and my brothers. The Walmart pup tent of yours is quite full with you, the queer and the standing steer already there.

Now Mikey, YOU dropped in at post #3 unwanted and uninvited as usual to start your spew on my thread. It was tit for tat between us until you flagged some of my posts for removal. Then you went to one of my project threads (spread the virus) instead of just staying here and standing your ground.

I'm impressed. If you keep this up, then all the posts will be yours and you can speak for all Lumberjocks, like when you said "woodworkers… nothing more and nothing less." I think most of us define ourselves as much more than woodworkers. Don't short change the brotherhood.

I don't want your attention. I wish you would just go away forever. I'm not alone in that wish.


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

Wow. This IS a very impressive display.

Carry on….


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

^Neil, really sets the bar for future hostile encounters


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)




----------



## DMIHOMECENTER (Mar 5, 2011)

That third picture really got my attention. Since seeing it, I had been doing everything I could to keep the "Nanosophobia" (fear of dwarfs) at bay.

Mission accomplished. I concentrated my workouts to target my gluteus maximus, medius and minimus to such a degree that I can now crush black walnuts with my arse muscles. Bring it, shorty.


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

Wow.

Am I reading this right ?

Have we really gone from our usual breed of garden-variety hate speech to outright homophobia, and threats of MURDER against people, simply because of who they love ?

Really ???

Please tell me I'm wrong about this.


----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)

No, this is about Mikey being a cry baby. He would never come by himself. It's self defense if you shoot the whole gang. But I guess Martin deleted the parade video and the machine gun comment. Surprise,surprise. Now it never even happened.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

*RandyM68: …He would never come by himself. It's self defense if you shoot the whole gang…*

HUH? Hey Neil, I guess MULTIPLE murder must be some kind of exception in Randy's world.


----------



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

mikey mikey bo bikey, banana fana fo fikey, me my mo mikey….MIKEY!!


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

We're taking a road trip … 'bout 20 miles south … so I can play with some of these:




























I figure … beaks can draw the blood that my woodworking doesn't take !

You boys … do me a favor: keep beating the living snot out of each other, while I'm gone. I can look forward to catching up, when I get back


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER (Mar 5, 2011)

Well, whatever it was I missed it all, but I think I'm glad I did. It must have got ugly and quick, too.

You know, the only response to this thread that was on topic was Rick's at the beginning because he was born on the 29th.

Had Mikey never visited and posted his original off topic post (yes that I replied to… and then every one after that was one response to every one of his additional posts… tit for tat), then NONE of this would have gone anywhere. In retrospect, I should have blocked Mikey weeks ago when I saw that he blocked me and just forget he exists.

Whatever went on, guns and murder and such is way beyond cool. My response to the parade was only in context to the silly suggestion that they would come and get me. Really I'm okay with what anybody else wants their love life to be. And really I like little people as a group, too. If there is a short person I don't like it is not because of his diminutive stature.

Oh, and remember to set your clocks forward.


----------



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

Hey I responded to the topic! I told you that i was NOT born on the 29th! Dont remember what else I said during that comment…it got deleted…..oh well


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Wow, this is a really great site. I have picked up lots of tips on woodworking that I have been able to apply to my projects. I prefer this site to both Sawcreek and Routerforums, the other two sites I am a member of. The other thing I like about LJ's is that I can find some comic relief that I can't find on the other two sites. Keep up the good work David and Mike. A lot of us look forward to your battles.


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

Good grief you guys, grow the hell up, all of you. Quit attacking each other and go out to your shops or go to bed or kiss your wife and watch Hillbilly Hand Fishing. This sophmore bull******************** is why I only come back to this site to make a comment on the projects no one has commented on in the last day or two. This crap has never been a part of LJs until recently, and it's always some dumbass that jumps into any conversation and start an argument just for the sake of arguing. You are nuts, I know that's not a clinical term, but defines how you are acting.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Neil, is that an African grey, or are you just glad to see me?


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

Funny, I knew they're d be a cockortwo in this thread…


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

It's a gray. Ayup. Congolese, I believe. Dusty buggers 

Turns out, there was a Green Winged Macaw, there, who lost his person to pancreatic cancer, a few months back.

"Yoga," was his name. Looked, generally, like this:










Yoga is a verrrrrry good bird. We spent quite a while together. Oh, sure, he tore a chunk out of my right index finger, at first, but … I laughed.

"HAH !" I told him, "I'm FAR more worried about my power tools than I am about YOUR Beak of Death, Buddy," said I.

[Note: maybe beaks with flesh sensing technology should be mandated, by the CPSC for potential bird owners….]

Then, we became fast friends.

I don't know if Diana and I are really in a position to be good pet owners, right now-we have to decide-but … either way … it was a nice afternoon, with Yoga.

Then, we "discovered" a hole-in-the-wall WW store that's been there for 21yrs, and has everything. Original owner, old-school store. Got a 4" flanged dust port, to upgrade my RAS dust collection from Shop Vac to HF DC. Got knobs for the Shaker Hall Table, too.


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

Oh, AND I'm glad to see you


----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)

That was a funny video, Mikey, only I've never shot anyone on accident. That last part was right on though. JockMike2- the only one who takes this stuff seriously is the other Mike. That why we mess with him. He can always be depended on to squeal like a little girl. I know it's small minded of me, but I got bored with Hillbilly handfishing. Gotta do something for comic relief. If it truly does bother you, I suggest you avoid anything involving HMike. It always turns nasty. I only do it to him, he starts this crap everywhere he goes, long before I got here.


----------



## IrreverentJack (Aug 13, 2010)

Neil, Parrots are complicated and they bite you when you don't understand them. My wife got one about 15 yrs ago. When he was younger he liked everybody and was fun. Now he has bonded to my older son. When my son is home the bird wants to bite me if I talk to him. Jealous as hell when my son is home , miserable when he is at work or school. I guess my advice is to become an expert before you get one. -Jack


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

Amen,* Jack*.

My God-kids are parrots-an African Gray and a Blue & Gold Macaw.

We had cockatiels, but … they went the way of all flesh.

Birds: it's like having a child … that never grows up.

There's just something awfully lovable about them … when they want there to be ;-)


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

*Bullying is NOT ok at any age.* And if the recipient of a joke does not think it is funny then it is not a joke but bullying.

You'd think you were eight years old and didn't know better. I can't believe that, as adults, you are not able to moderate yourselves and your own postings and you need someone else to step in.

Stop the disrespect!


----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)

Can we talk about ice cream in here?


----------



## cranbrook2 (May 28, 2006)

Let them have it MsDebbie !! ;-)


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER (Mar 5, 2011)

Only if you were born on Feb. 29th…


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

Now, I'm pretty sure Debbie was talking about the parrots, from yesterday.

And I agree !!

Quite a nice chunk missing, from my right index finger. You'd think I'd been using hand tools, or something …. ;-)

Snuck in a Dove Bar, last night, while my wife dined with friends. I felt so dirty. It was great


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER (Mar 5, 2011)

Dove bar, huh ? I prefer quail, but I am respectfully tolerant of your alternate fowl tastes. ;=)


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

I'm trying not to let myself get pigeonholed…..


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER (Mar 5, 2011)

Well, owl just let that one fly by, then…


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

Appreciate that.

I really wasn't in the mood to squab-ble.


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

You know who was good at this ?

Hen-ny Youngman.

Although his language was often fowl.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

His wife, Sadie Cohen, was a tough old *bird*, though.


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

Yeah. That she was. They were a good couple, though. Birds of a feather, you might say.

She had pluck, and … as a man of my religion .. he had a regal beak.


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

Ah. Diana DID take pics.

When I say we're talking about a fairly good sized parrot … THIS is what I mean. Note … I'm 6'2" tall, and pushing 200 pounds, so … this ain't Tweety Bird !

































These guys can bite through broomsticks. While … a little off my nose wouldn't have been a bad thing, I kept picturing the Face-Ripping Monkey.

Sorry. Too lazy to flip the pictures. Apologies for any stiff necks ….


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Was that a kissy sound at the end? Gorgeous bird


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

Definitely a kissy sound. Still a bit of debate about who actually made it, though.

Yeah. Pretty bird.

Pretty bird.

Pretty bird.

D'OH !


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER (Mar 5, 2011)

Reminds me of a joke that I will filter:

A short sailor with a gorgeous parrot walks into a dockside lounge and climbs all the way up to the bar. The bartender turns to take the order, but immediately is drawn to the beautiful bird. He says, "My God, I've never seen a specimen quite like that. Where did you get him ?" "Navy surplus, where did you think ?", says the parrot with his straightest (not very) face.

I always wanted a pet cattle egret (cowbird), but was afraid he'd choke on all the [email protected] puns !

*Bullying is NOT the intention of the following picture.*


----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)

A few years ago, my wife decided she wanted a parrot. She never had wanted a bird before, but all the sudden she had to have it. She has brain farts like that often. She found a real pretty gray one for $600. What a bargain! O.k Honey I'll save up some money. Luckily, a few days later I found a sheet metal one on a stick. It actually even looks pretty cool. I would post a pic but I seem to have spaced off my photobucket pass word.


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER (Mar 5, 2011)

Budgies (parakeets) are parrots. Spend $12 on the wife. Get a gray one. Tell her its a baby. Later tell her its a rare dwarf budgie and that is as big as it gets.

Disclaimer: the above "dwarf" reference is in no way intended as bullying or as a slight in any way to the little people community.


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER (Mar 5, 2011)

Does anybody know if John McCain was born on the 29th of February ? I've been looking for a drummer and came across this demo from the Senator.


----------



## tierraverde (Dec 1, 2009)

You can't be too careful with a choice of words around here lately David.
Walk softly.
HA!


----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)

She loves the metal parrot, and forgot about the other one. This is one is more than full sized, doesn't squawk, bite, eat, or crap all over the place. It was only 20 bucks. Now she's feeding the wild birds so I still get the squawking and the crap all over the place. She wants to attract pigeons now, also. Anyone have a metal pigeon I could buy?


----------



## KMTSilvitech (Feb 10, 2011)

Nice Forum, Really Top Notch,and Classy posts here!


> ?


???? Where are the Moderators?


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER (Mar 5, 2011)

They already half way cleaned up the crime scene. It has lightened up 1000% now (good thing). Something changed. Hmmm…


----------



## TenDigitHands (Jul 9, 2012)

Yup, I am going back to the woodworking part of this site. Reading this is like a framing hammer to the sack. I thought people on LJ's were above this?


----------

